# Summer 2008 flights to Ireland



## scotlass (Jan 3, 2008)

I just checked the Aer Lingus website for a flight in July and noticed that the prices have dropped between $100 and $150.  It probably won't last, but worth it if you are booking any time soon.


----------



## LGinPA (Jan 4, 2008)

scotlass said:


> I just checked the Aer Lingus website for a flight in July and noticed that the prices have dropped between $100 and $150.  It probably won't last, but worth it if you are booking any time soon.



 I'm looking for late September into October from NYC or PHL into Shannon.  It doesn't look like any reduction has occurred on Aer Lingus for that time frame since I checked about 3 days ago.  But I really do appreciate you bringing this to our attention.  

So far for us, Delta is still the best bet from the NYC area.  But I'm watching the seat availability and there doesn't seem to be any hurry to book just yet.  So if you see any other dropping airfares, please do share!


----------



## scotlass (Jan 4, 2008)

*WOW*

I can't believe my eyes......this morning the same flight that was $730 last night is now $910!  Very strange, although I know they change their pricing about 3 times a day.  But this is ridiculous.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 4, 2008)

Since our local gasoline prices went from 2.99 to 3.18 on the same day, and some are talking about $4/gallon by Feb, it's probably all about projected fuel increases.


----------



## scotlass (Jan 5, 2008)

*Another change*

This morning....$870.  What's with that?  I guess if you are looking for next summer, just keep trying.


----------



## LGinPA (Jan 6, 2008)

scotlass said:


> This morning....$870.  What's with that?  I guess if you are looking for next summer, just keep trying.



That's really strange.  Because for our September trip, Aer Lingus fares have just dropped!   Only $615 from JFK to SNN.   

However I'm not happy with such an early departure (18:30) and arrival at SNN (5:50).    We'd prefer a later departure to Europe giving us more of a chance to sleep on the flight. :zzz:  But that price is sure tempting me.  

Have you or anyone ever traveled Aer Lingus?  I see it's a wide body plane.  Can you convince me it will be a better experience than Delta?  Do they serve Guinness?


----------



## scotlass (Jan 6, 2008)

That is a great price!  Yes, we have flown aer lingus many times and have already booked for July.  I don't find them any better or worse than any other airline and they are the only airline from Boston which flies direct.  We feel somewhat safer as all of their planes are named for saints!   

We also arrive very early in the morning so we have booked a B & B for the night before and the night after we arrive.  We let the B & B know we are coming in the morning and will want breakfast when we arrive.  Then we can sleep as long as we want.  This worked great when we brought my mom for her 90th birthday in 2006 and we didn't want her to get too tired.  She is coming again next summer (can't keep a Kennedy down!) so we will do the same thing.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 6, 2008)

What I found tricky about using Aer Lingus for transatlantic and then connecting to get to our actual destination with an LCC (such as RyanAir, as in our case): the weight limits, and how differently they applied. On our way there, we literally had to repack in Dublin, having stayed up too late the night before weighing different combinations of luggage. 

(Then of course, after a couple weeks travelling and picking up a few bought items here and there, we had extra charges on RyanAir when we did the trip in reverse, which not only cost money but lots of time checking in as well. I wished they'd at least had the same rules.) 

But we were packing for an entire month - maybe you all can pack lighter. At any rate, check out Aer Lingus' carry-on limits: 13# plus a SMALL item which they are more strict about than any other transatlantic airline we're ever flown. Still the savings were very worth it and I'd do it again.

Edited to add: Keith's report about luggage restrictions being lifted in certain locations could change what I just wrote, so that's worth checking out too.


----------



## LGinPA (Jan 6, 2008)

scotlass said:


> That is a great price!  Yes, we have flown aer lingus many times and have already booked for July.  I don't find them any better or worse than any other airline and they are the only airline from Boston which flies direct.  We feel somewhat safer as all of their planes are named for saints!
> 
> We also arrive very early in the morning so we have booked a B & B for the night before and the night after we arrive.  We let the B & B know we are coming in the morning and will want breakfast when we arrive.  Then we can sleep as long as we want.  This worked great when we brought my mom for her 90th birthday in 2006 and we didn't want her to get too tired.  She is coming again next summer (can't keep a Kennedy down!) so we will do the same thing.



Thanks for the idea of the B&B the night before.  I would have never thought of that!

God bless your mom!  To be traveling like that at her age, is a true blessing.  I hope you have a wonderful trip this July.


----------



## LGinPA (Jan 6, 2008)

Laurie said:


> What I found tricky about using Aer Lingus for transatlantic and then connecting to get to our actual destination with an LCC (such as RyanAir, as in our case): the weight limits, and how differently they applied. On our way there, we literally had to repack in Dublin, having stayed up too late the night before weighing different combinations of luggage.
> 
> (Then of course, after a couple weeks travelling and picking up a few bought items here and there, we had extra charges on RyanAir when we did the trip in reverse, which not only cost money but lots of time checking in as well. I wished they'd at least had the same rules.)
> 
> ...


Laurie,
Thanks for bringing up the luggage issues and pointing out Keith's luggage restriction thread.  Last year we vowed only to do carry-on luggage. And it still seems doable (especially with the US airlines) as we do pack lightly, more along the lines of the Rick Steves packing list.  It's possible for us since most timeshares have convenient laundry facilities, so we pack for 3 days.

Was that a 13 pound (13#) limit?  I didn't see that in Keith's thread, or the links.

P.S - Fares are holding steady tonight, all in the lower $600's.  Our biggest problem is that we want to add nights to the t/s stay at either the beginning or end, and just can't settle on the itinerary.  And we can't book flights until we do.


----------



## scotlass (Feb 9, 2008)

*Update on Aer Lingus*

Yesterday I was looking again at flights for the summer.  From morning until noon, the price had gone down to under $700, then back up to $910 which is what it has been for quite awhile.  I guess you have to watch them constantly for a good price.  Perhaps a weekday morning is the best time to look.


----------



## silvib (Feb 9, 2008)

I was speaking with a visitor from Ireland this past week who had flown Aer Lingus and he mentioned some potential future tie up with Jet Blue as well as some sort of merger with another large airline.  How much is true, I don't know.
I've flown with them once on a route they discontinued, Orlando to Dublin via Shannon, yet the Dublin to Orlando flight was direct.  Found them o.k., allbeit flying out the both the main meal and snack was included in the price but coming back they wanted to charge for the snack.  Couldn't work that out.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 9, 2008)

LGinPA said:


> Laurie,
> Thanks for bringing up the luggage issues and pointing out Keith's luggage restriction thread.  Last year we vowed only to do carry-on luggage. And it still seems doable (especially with the US airlines) as we do pack lightly, more along the lines of the Rick Steves packing list.  It's possible for us since most timeshares have convenient laundry facilities, so we pack for 3 days.
> 
> Was that a 13 pound (13#) limit?  I didn't see that in Keith's thread, or the links.


Yes, still a 13# limit for Aer Lingus as of today Feb 9:

Baggage restricted to one piece per passenger.

The maximum dimensions for a cabin bag are
56cms x 45cms x 25cms or 22in x 18in x 10in.

Baggage, labelled at check-in, must weigh under
6 kgs/13 lbs and be small enough to fit in overhead bins or under your seat. 

Additional small items (cameras, personal stereos, overcoats, handbags) are allowed.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 12, 2008)

silvib said:


> I was speaking with a visitor from Ireland this past week who had flown Aer Lingus and he mentioned some potential future tie up with Jet Blue as well as some sort of merger with another large airline.  How much is true, I don't know.
> I've flown with them once on a route they discontinued, Orlando to Dublin via Shannon, yet the Dublin to Orlando flight was direct.  Found them o.k., allbeit flying out the both the main meal and snack was included in the price but coming back they wanted to charge for the snack.  Couldn't work that out.



RyanAir, one of the largest LCC's in Europe, and Irish-owned, has mounted a hostile takeover bid for Aer Lingus but has so far been blocked by the Irish government and unions which hold shares in the airline.

Ryan Air is also looking at launching its own trans-Atlantic service and even setting up a US domestic airline.


----------



## silvib (Feb 12, 2008)

Carolinian said:


> RyanAir, one of the largest LCC's in Europe, and Irish-owned, has mounted a hostile takeover bid for Aer Lingus but has so far been blocked by the Irish government and unions which hold shares in the airline.
> 
> Ryan Air is also looking at launching its own trans-Atlantic service and even setting up a US domestic airline.



Thanks for that - what I was told previously wasn't totally incorrect, just incomplete!


----------

